# Centurion 24 - Individualisierung + Pimp



## cbert80 (3. September 2014)

Mein Kleiner bekommt ein neues Rad.

Basis ist das Centurion R'Bock 24 Ultimate 2014 

 
Hier die Einzelteile
               

Der Plan ist den Rahmen Pulverbeschichten zu lassen. Irgendein Gelb und dann grüne Außenhüllen und Griffe usw
Umbau auf ein Kettenblatt mit dieser Kurbel, diese wird gekürzt.
 
10fach wär Geil aber das Budget ist begrenzt. 

Ich hätte Lust einen neuen LRS zu bauen was aber doof wäre da der Vorhandene nicht schlecht ist. Vielleicht gibt's "nur" neue Speichen mit Farbe und Alunippel usw

Ziel ist unter 10kg

Was haltet ihr davon?
Wo seht ihr noch Potenzial? 
Oder doch Starrgabel?

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

Hast du zufällig eine Liste mit den Einzelteilen und Gewichten?? Mein Rechner in der Arbeit zeigt die Bilder leider nur unbrauchbar an. 
Was hast du als Budgetgrenze festgelegt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

ich wäre für Starrgabel, spart locker n Kilo Gewicht. 24" mit Federgabel macht mE nur Sinn, wenn Papa auch harte Downhills fährt und/oder regelmäßig im Dirtpark trainiert wird.
Die aktuelle Gabel kannste ja zum Auswechseln verwenden, wenn Junior größer und schwerer ist...

Die Kassette ist aus Blei, oder..?

Hast Du statt Pulvern schon mal Eloxieren nachgedacht? Deutlich leichter (rd. 300g) und sehr chic!


----------



## cbert80 (3. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig eine Liste mit den Einzelteilen und Gewichten?? Mein Rechner in der Arbeit zeigt die Bilder leider nur unbrauchbar an.
> Was hast du als Budgetgrenze festgelegt??


Liste hab ich noch keine. Werde ich aber in den nächsten Tagen eine machen. Rad wiegt out off the box 11kg. Rahmen 1,57kg. Gabel 1,86kg. HR 1,1 kg. 
Budgetgrenze hab ich mir keine gesetzt aber das Rad selbst war ja schon eine größere Investition. Sinngemäß tunen ist der Plan. Und da alle Teile Neu sind verkauf ich bei Bedarf die Teile die ich nicht brauche und kann damit die Teile kaufen die ich gerne hätte.


----------



## Mamara (3. September 2014)

Sind die Felgen bei dir geöst?


----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

Nachtrag: Lenker und Innenlager bieten ebenfalls vergleichsweise günstiges Tuningpotenzial, Rocket Ron ist wohl aktuell der leichteste MTB-Reifen von Schwalbe in 24". MowJoe wäre schmaler aber nicht deutlich leichter und ist nur mit Glück noch zu bekommen.
Über 300g bei der Sattelstütze ist schon ne derbe Ansage, für rd. 25€ sollte Ersatz um 200g zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

Oder eventuell Ceracoating. Ich hätte da unter Umständen eine Firma an der Hand...


----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Oder eventuell Ceracoating.


Und was ist das? Höre ich irgendwie erstes Mal.

PS: Google spuckt nur irgendwelche Waffenbeschichtungen aus.


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

Es geht um genau diese Beschichtung. Sie ist dünner als das altbewährte "Pulvern" und soll extrem robust sein. Ich werde mir mal testweise ein Kettenblatt beschichten lassen, um die Widerstandsfähigkeit zu testen.


----------



## cbert80 (3. September 2014)

Mamara schrieb:


> Sind die Felgen bei dir geöst?


ja 


KIV schrieb:


> ich wäre für Starrgabel, spart locker n Kilo Gewicht. 24" mit Federgabel macht mE nur Sinn, wenn Papa auch harte Downhills fährt und/oder regelmäßig im Dirtpark trainiert wird.
> Die aktuelle Gabel kannste ja zum Auswechseln verwenden, wenn Junior größer und schwerer ist...
> 
> Die Kassette ist aus Blei, oder..?
> ...


Dirtparkeinlagen sind durchaus drin da Dirtpark direkt vor dem Haus.
Das Budget lässt bei der Wahl der Gabel nur "entweder oder" zu.
Kassette ist schwer. Vielleicht kommt ja doch 10-fach ran.



KIV schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Lenker und Innenlager bieten ebenfalls vergleichsweise günstiges Tuningpotenzial, Rocket Ron ist wohl aktuell der leichteste MTB-Reifen von Schwalbe in 24". MowJoe wäre schmaler aber nicht deutlich leichter und ist nur mit Glück noch zu bekommen.
> Über 300g bei der Sattelstütze ist schon ne derbe Ansage, für rd. 25€ sollte Ersatz um 200g zu bekommen sein.


Den Reifen find ich ganz ok, schmaler auf kein Fall. Kurbel inkl. innenlager wird sowieso getauscht. Sattel+Stütze vielleicht Pivotal.


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

warum pivotal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (3. September 2014)

@Roelof: Ok, danke. Weißt du schon was die Rahmenbeschichtung so kostet?


----------



## Roelof (3. September 2014)

Nein, leider nicht, ich werde aber in Erfahrung bringen, was wo wie wann wielang und wieviel, usw.


----------



## cbert80 (3. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> warum pivotal?


Günstig und leicht


----------



## KIV (3. September 2014)

Naja, dafür ist der Sattel schwerer und es gibt keine Möglichkeit, den Sattel in der Waagerechten zu verschieben...


----------



## Biebertaler (4. September 2014)

Mit der Starrgabel (wenns denn eine wird) könntst du mit dem Junior Probleme bekommen, ich jedenfalls konnte ihn nicht davon überzeugen. Warum auch wenn jeder andere (einschl. Papa) ne Federgabel montiert hat und er selber nicht. Aber bei uns hat sich das Gesamtgewicht des Radl's (trotz einer Federgabel) in Grenzen gehalten. Unser umgebautes 24er Cube wiegt ca. 10,5 KG und das ist in meinen Augen völlig ok.


----------



## cbert80 (4. September 2014)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Mit der Starrgabel (wenns denn eine wird) könntst du mit dem Junior Probleme bekommen, ich jedenfalls konnte ihn nicht davon überzeugen. Warum auch wenn jeder andere (einschl. Papa) ne Federgabel montiert hat und er selber nicht. Aber bei uns hat sich das Gesamtgewicht des Radl's (trotz einer Federgabel) in Grenzen gehalten. Unser umgebautes 24er Cube wiegt ca. 10,5 KG und das ist in meinen Augen völlig ok.


Endlich mal jemand der Pro Federgabel ist. Also ich habe mich entschieden Federgabel bleibt da die vorhandene ja auch Ok ist. Dann werde ich den Rahmen in den nächsten Tagen zum Beschichter schicken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (8. September 2014)

Unter 10 kg wird wohl mit Federgabel nicht gehen.

Ob 10-fach ran kommt ist noch nicht sicher. Kettenführungstechnisch hab ich noch kein Plan.


----------



## Roelof (8. September 2014)

Die Laufräder bieten viel potential.

Wenn du die Felgenbremse behalten willst: Felgen behalten, Novatec superlight Vorderradnabe, Tune Hinteradnabe, Speichen Revos od. Sapim race auf alunippel. Dat sollte nicht mehr als 1400g wiegen und bringt auch dem Junior viel. Kenda Reifen weg, und was faltbares von Schwalbe drauf.

Ich würde auch die Gabel gegen eine 26 zoll ritchey wcs carbon/token tauschen, spart 1300g, aber du brauchst einen Adapter für die Felgenbremse. Vorbau ist okay, Lenker nicht. Da sind nochmals 100g für schmales Geld drinnen. Dito Griffe, 70g für nen 10er.

Der Sattel ist auch ein schweres Teil, ein Flite tt 165g, slr 135g, slr xp 165g wäre nix? Sattelstütze: kcnc wiegt wohl leichter, würde ich gebraucht suchen (je nach dm u länge bis 100g).

Bleiben noch die blei-kassette und das Schaltwerk. Stell auf sram um, x3 schaltwerk mit xt kassette und alu abschlussring. Dazu ein trigger oder shifter ab x7 aufwärts, was du günstig findest. Oder du suchst vl. Doch was hochwertigeres in 9fach mit einer 34er kassette.

Das wäre so ein Gedankengang, da geht die Vorgabe schon eher in Richtung 8,5kg oder drunter...


----------



## cbert80 (16. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Die Laufräder bieten viel potential.
> 
> Wenn du die Felgenbremse behalten willst: Felgen behalten, Novatec superlight Vorderradnabe, Tune Hinteradnabe, Speichen Revos od. Sapim race auf alunippel. Dat sollte nicht mehr als 1400g wiegen und bringt auch dem Junior viel. Kenda Reifen weg, und was faltbares von Schwalbe drauf.
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für deine Tipps 

Ich bau wahrscheinlich echt einen neuen Laufradsatz. Mit Novatec Superlightnaben aber da non Disc zu finden ist auch nicht einfach. Am liebsten würde ich den vorhanden verkaufen und einen neuen bauen aber es gibt keine Felgen. Was ich gesehen habe http://www.federleicht-bike.at/inde...t-hohlkammerfelge-24-fuer-felgenbremse-detail

Gabel wird vielleicht gegen eine F1RST ersetzt.


----------



## daleipi (16. September 2014)

Pedale Wellgo
WR-1   225 gr  das bei angehender Schuhgrüße 35 zu klein war
M-111  248 gr  das paßt.

beide in der Bucht für € 20,- inkl. Versand aus Taiwan. Ich werd mir nochmal die 111er holen da das das letzte Mal so super geklappt hat.

die Federleicht-Felgen hab ich als Disk-Variante verbaut, allerdings mit 'schweren' Deore-Naben


----------



## Roelof (16. September 2014)

soll ich dir einen Laufradsatz zusammen stellen


----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> soll ich dir einen Laufradsatz zusammen stellen


Eine 24 Loch Felge und eine 36 Loch Nabe sollte doch zusammenpassen ?


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2014)

@cbert80: ja das passt schon, ist aber schwierig einzuspeichen. 
es gibt mehr, als nur die Federleicht-Felgen am Markt...


----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> @cbert80: ja das passt schon, ist aber schwierig einzuspeichen.
> es gibt mehr, als nur die Federleicht-Felgen am Markt...


Was für Felgen gibt es den noch?


----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2014)

*ALEX Alu-Felge "DM 18"
19-507 (24" x 1,75) 36 Loch*
Hohlkammer, 480 g
Nirosta Single Ösen, SV
Breite 24,4 mm, Höhe 16,0 mm

Wäre vom Preis sehr gut


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2014)

Kinlin nb-r zum Beispiel.

wiegt um die 280g, bekommt man in 20, 28 und 32 Loch und kostet 40 Euro

 mein persönlicher Preis/Leistungs-Favorit. Ich hab das mal grob überschlagen und komme mit rd. 300,- auf cirka 1050g, wenn man selbst einspeicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Kinlin nb-r zum Beispiel.
> 
> wiegt um die 280g, bekommt man in 20, 28 und 32 Loch und kostet 40 Euro
> 
> mein persönlicher Preis/Leistungs-Favorit. Ich hab das mal grob überschlagen und komme mit rd. 300,- auf cirka 1050g, wenn man selbst einspeicht...


Auch nicht einfach zu bekommen.

Müssen es Hohlkammerfelgen sein? 
Oder geht auch eine Single Wall Felge?
Die wäre leicht und super billig. Dies würde ich dann lackieren zwecks der Optik.


----------



## Roelof (17. September 2014)

ich kenne keine leichte Single Wall Felge und sehe auch keine Notwendigkeit, zu Singlewall zu greifen. Sind schwerer, nicht so viel günstiger, als dass es sich auszahlen täte und weniger steif. 

Lackieren von Felgen - hmm. Du klebst also die Bremsflanke ab, raust die Oberfläche auf, grundierst die Felge und lackierst 3-4 Schichten plus Klarlack auf?? Das geht gut, mit anschaulichem Effekt. Oder dachtest du an die Frühdose?? dann bitte nicht und lass sie schwarz.

Vorne würde ich eine 20-Loch Novatec Superlight Rennradnabe (ca. 60g) verbauen (Komponentix, CNC, ...), die anderen Teile, mit denen ich gerechnet habe (konifizierte Laser Speichen, Polyax Alu Nippel in Farbe, Felgen, Hinterradnabe ChinHaur) zu vernünftigen Preisen beim Gingko. Die gibt es anderswo um ein paar Euro günstiger, lohnt aber wegen der zusätzlichen Versandkosten nicht.


----------



## cbert80 (17. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> ich kenne keine leichte Single Wall Felge und sehe auch keine Notwendigkeit, zu Singlewall zu greifen. Sind schwerer, nicht so viel günstiger, als dass es sich auszahlen täte und weniger steif.
> 
> Lackieren von Felgen - hmm. Du klebst also die Bremsflanke ab, raust die Oberfläche auf, grundierst die Felge und lackierst 3-4 Schichten plus Klarlack auf?? Das geht gut, mit anschaulichem Effekt. Oder dachtest du an die Frühdose?? dann bitte nicht und lass sie schwarz.
> 
> Vorne würde ich eine 20-Loch Novatec Superlight Rennradnabe (ca. 60g) verbauen (Komponentix, CNC, ...), die anderen Teile, mit denen ich gerechnet habe (konifizierte Laser Speichen, Polyax Alu Nippel in Farbe, Felgen, Hinterradnabe ChinHaur) zu vernünftigen Preisen beim Gingko. Die gibt es anderswo um ein paar Euro günstiger, lohnt aber wegen der zusätzlichen Versandkosten nicht.


Ok 
An Novatec Naben komm ich ran. Felgen muss ich noch bissle suchen.


----------



## Roelof (19. September 2014)

Mir ist bislang nix günstigeres mit moderatem Gewicht unter gekommen. Lasse mich aber gerne überraschen...


----------



## cbert80 (19. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Mir ist bislang nix günstigeres mit moderatem Gewicht unter gekommen. Lasse mich aber gerne überraschen...


Du meinst deine Kinlin nb-r? 
Woher beziehen?

Als Referenz hab ich die Federleicht Felge mit 370gr für 35€ +15€ Versand (Favorit)
und die Alexrim mit 480gr 15€ null Versand (Gewicht zu hoch und Lochanzahl auch nicht perfekt)


----------



## cbert80 (20. September 2014)

Auf ebay geschossen.


----------



## Roelof (20. September 2014)

gingko, hab ich glaub ich schon geschrieben....


----------



## cbert80 (20. September 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> gingko, hab ich glaub ich schon geschrieben....


Im Online Shop wird keine 507ner Felge angeboten


----------



## cbert80 (24. September 2014)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 323260
> Auf ebay geschossen.


Ich hab zwar jetzt eine Nabe, mit 32 Loch, aber keine Felgen. 
Die Felgen vom vorhandenen Laufradsatz sind 28Loch.  
Ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich nicht eine 130er RR Nabe auf 135 umbastel, weil die sind einfacher zu bekommen in 28 Loch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (1. November 2014)

Der Rahmen wird weiß lackiert. Soll ich den Rahmen vorher zum Strahler geben oder drüber lackieren? Vorher strahlen soll ja bis zu 200 Gramm sparen....


----------



## KIV (11. November 2014)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Der Rahmen wird weiß lackiert. Soll ich den Rahmen vorher zum Strahler geben oder drüber lackieren? Vorher strahlen soll ja bis zu 200 Gramm sparen....


hast Du gerade selbst beantwortet... ;-)


----------



## cbert80 (16. Januar 2015)

kleines Nebenprojekt um zu checken wie das mit Kurbel kürzen klappt.  

Hat gut geklappt und 300 gramm eingespart


----------



## cbert80 (16. Januar 2015)

Am 24er "muss" ich den Rahmen so lassen wie er ist. 
Es wird doch auf 10-fach umgebaut mit Hope Kettenblatt und Zee Schaltwerk. 
An der Kurbel arbeite ich gerade.


----------



## cbert80 (18. Januar 2015)

Die rechte Kurbel hab ich schon poliert jetzt kommt die linke dran


----------



## cbert80 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich komme dem Ziel unter 10 kg zu kommen näher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Bei der Gabel würd ich mal schauen. In letzter Zeit werden immer mal wieder Rock Shox SID rausgehauen für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld. Die SID ist dann doch ca. 350 Gramm leichter und für ein Kind sicher stabil genug.
Die aktuellen SIDs sind zwar alle Disc Gabeln, aber man kann ja vorne Disc und hinten V-Brake fahren.

Kannst Du aus der Kurbel nicht noch von hinten was rausfräsen? Mit Innenlager 720 Gramm, meine ollen gekürzten Vierkant-Kurbeln liegen da eher bei 600 insgesamt.


----------



## cbert80 (30. Januar 2015)

Floh schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel würd ich mal schauen. In letzter Zeit werden immer mal wieder Rock Shox SID rausgehauen für verhältnismäßig kleines Geld. Die SID ist dann doch ca. 350 Gramm leichter und für ein Kind sicher stabil genug.
> Die aktuellen SIDs sind zwar alle Disc Gabeln, aber man kann ja vorne Disc und hinten V-Brake fahren.
> 
> Kannst Du aus der Kurbel nicht noch von hinten was rausfräsen? Mit Innenlager 720 Gramm, meine ollen gekürzten Vierkant-Kurbeln liegen da eher bei 600 insgesamt.


Ja Gabel ist schon schwer wird wahrscheinlich gegen eine F1RST getauscht.
Scheibenbremse will ich eig. nicht und ne 26" Gabel eig. auch nicht. Aber Idee is gut ;-) 

Das Gewicht der Kurbel ist mit Kettenblatt. Wenn ich eine Fräse hätte.....


----------



## Floh (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mit einem Kugelfräser eine 12mm Nut hinten in die Kurbel fräsen lassen. Das macht eine Schlosserei für 10 Euro in die Kaffeekasse wenn man nett fragt. Muss man ja nicht programmieren.


----------



## cbert80 (27. Februar 2015)




----------



## turboquattro (8. März 2015)

Richtig Potential bietet die Federgabel.... . Ich habe eine alte SID umgebaut...  Es dürfte an keiner anderen Stelle günstiger sein ein halbes Kilo zu holen. Viel Spass mach weiter!
Der Junior wird sich freuen.


----------



## cbert80 (9. März 2015)

Heute hab ich das Radl mal gewogen. 10,1 kg. Aber die 100 Gramm hol ich schon noch irgendwie raus um mein Ziel zu erreichen. Junior fährt schon damit rum und hat Spaß. 
Gabel ist der Knackpunkt klar. Wahrscheinlich wirds irgendwann die F1RST.


----------



## Matt1982 (25. März 2015)

Die 100 Gramm kannst du ganz einfach bei den Pedalen sparen. Gibt da diverse von Wellgo, Point, Con-Tec, VP und anderen Herstellern die um die 240gramm wiegen.


----------



## cbert80 (25. März 2015)

Matt1982 schrieb:


> Die 100 Gramm kannst du ganz einfach bei den Pedalen sparen. Gibt da diverse von Wellgo, Point, Con-Tec, VP und anderen Herstellern die um die 240gramm wiegen.


----------



## Matt1982 (25. März 2015)

Gerade erst gekauft oder hattest schon verbaut? In deiner Liste waren noch 350gr enthalten bei den Pedalen.


----------



## cbert80 (25. März 2015)

Matt1982 schrieb:


> Gerade erst gekauft oder hattest schon erbaut? In deiner Liste waren noch 350GGr enthalten bei den Pedalen.


Schon verbaut. Ich muss die Liste noch ändern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matt1982 (25. März 2015)

Bist denn jetzt unter den 10? Sollte laut der Liste ja reichen. Findest du die Pedale nicht etwas zu scharfkantig, könnte sehr weh tun wenn man abrutscht.


----------



## cbert80 (26. März 2015)

Matt1982 schrieb:


> Bist denn jetzt unter den 10? Sollte laut der Liste ja reichen. Findest du die Pedale nicht etwas zu scharfkantig, könnte sehr weh tun wenn man abrutscht.


Die Pedale sind nicht wirklich scharfkantig. Ich muss nur schauen dass ich die Grate entferne wenn welche entstehen. 

Aktuelle Liste


----------



## Fisch123 (26. März 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Kettenblatt nichts wiegt!


----------



## cbert80 (26. März 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass ein Kettenblatt nichts wiegt!


Das wiegt natürlich nicht nichts sondern ist bei der Kurbel mitgewogen ;-)


----------



## Fisch123 (26. März 2015)

Ah,
Die Con-Tec Pedalen kannst du im übrigen auch noch erleichtern, wenn du den äußeren Ring entfernst.


----------



## cbert80 (23. April 2015)

Jetzt unter 10kg


----------



## Alpenbummi (12. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Cbert80,

das Rad sieht richtig klasse aus.

Mein kleiner hat ein altes R'Bock von seinemn großen Bruder geerbt und nach dem lesen des Threads habe ich richtig 
Lust bekommen es für ihn leichter und schöner zu machen.

so siehts momentan aus



 


Es ist ein 2010 Modell und wiegt ca 12,5kg. Ein richtig schwerer Brocken.
Gestern habe ich mal die Federgabel gewogen, hat ca 2kg, die werde ich durch eine Starrgabel ersetzen, die von Federleicht hat nur 880g.
Da hätte ich schon ein Kilo weg.

Ich würde gerne die Kurbel von dreifach auf einfach umbauen und bei der Gelegenheit die Laufräder tauschen (das Hinterrad hat nen Schraubkranz).
Hast du einen Tipp welche Kurbel ich nehme damit das zu einem neuen Laufrad mit 9 fach oder 10 fach Kassette passt.

danke dir für deine Hilfe

Grüße

Frank


----------



## cbert80 (12. Oktober 2015)

Alpenbummi schrieb:


> Hallo Cbert80,
> 
> das Rad sieht richtig klasse aus.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank

schau doch hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kurbel-kuerzen-kleine-fotostory.645259/
oder hier mal rein
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kinderrad-kurbeln-was-gibt-der-markt-so-her.661935/


----------

